# My latest finds and my problem with red/maroon



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

Finally picked up a really clean b6 today. Doesn't have the front drum like I wanted but I can make that happen. Oh and it's missing the rear rack if anyone wants to help out. 

And picked up a super clean dx! Same color 

Then I parked them out in the sun and realized they are all the same color for some reason! Enjoy guys thanks for looking.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 3, 2017)

Dang that baby's clean. Nice score buddy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is the Excelsior a '49? V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Is the Excelsior a '49? V/r Shawn



Well I haven't checked the serial number as of yet. I believe it is F 0xxxxx. I don't remember all the number tho:/ I'll have to look when I get back


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 3, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yes



WAY TO GO RUSTY !!!--- NICE ONE !!! "Maroon is the New Black."----Cowboy


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Well I haven't checked the serial number as of yet. I believe it is F 0xxxxx. I don't remember all the number tho:/ I'll have to look when I get back



From the serial reference it books it at a '49


----------



## 56 Vette (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow! Very nice, even has the non riveted phantom seat like mine does. Excellent riding bikes, you scored on that! Joe


----------



## John G04 (Sep 3, 2017)

Wow thats a really nice line up. All the bikes are awesome


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out what the problem is. Seriously, nice bikes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 3, 2017)

Your bikes are maroon and white, so are your cars.

Is it a problem, or just a fetish?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 3, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Your bikes are maroon and white, so are your cars.
> 
> Is it a problem, or just a fetish?



Well that's the step daughters car. The wife and I drive white and grey I didn't mean to have maroon bikes it just happened haha!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 3, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Well that's the step daughters car. The wife and I drive white and grey I didn't mean to have maroon bikes it just happened haha!



MAROON 'DARK RED' & IVORY COMMON, BUT MY FAVORITE TOO!


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)

Cleaned up the DX and swapped the tires on the newest b6. Dx cleaned up really well maybe sometime this week I can get the b6 cleaned up a bit more


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just noticed the fender light switch! Some guys only collect certain color bikes. Looks like your well on your way to a maroon collection! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I just noticed the fender light switch! Some guys only collect certain color bikes. Looks like your well on your way to a maroon collection! V/r Shawn



Yea idk what the deal is with that switch, soon I'll dive into it and get her all squared away. Shawn do you have any cad plates for the saddle? Mine are MIA. Thanks man


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yea idk what the deal is with that switch, soon I'll dive into it and get her all squared away. Shawn do you have any cad plates for the saddle? Mine are MIA. Thanks man



I don't you might want to check with @bobcycles  V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)

Another question for the pros  my locking springer works but the key will not come out ? Does the lock need to be deep cleaned or something?


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't you might want to check with @bobcycles  V/r Shawn



Thank you Shawn!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 671337 Another question for the pros  my locking springer works but the key will not come out ? Does the lock need to be deep cleaned or something?




_*The key only comes out when the fork is turned to the locked position - which is actually close to the position you have it in the picture - the lock cylinder will then turn allowing the key to be removed - the key is broken off many many many times in the fork - my guess is that people didn't know how to get it out & it broke off in the key cylinder - the key may have old oil on it looking at the pic - a couple drops of WD-40 may help out - just be gentle with it seeing how it may have been many years since the key has seen daylight - ride vintage*_


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 19, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> _*The key only comes out when the fork is turned to the locked position - which is actually close to the position you have it in the picture - the lock cylinder will then turn allowing the key to be removed - the key is broken off many many many times in the fork - my guess is that people didn't know how to get it out & it broke off in the key cylinder - the key may have old oil on it looking at the pic - a couple drops of WD-40 may help out - just be gentle with it seeing how it may have been many years since the key has seen daylight - ride vintage*_



thank you for all he good info man!  I'll give it a try!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> thank you for all he good info man!  I'll give it a try!!!




Anytime


----------



## vincev (Sep 19, 2017)

Really liking the color!!


----------

